# Control Unleashed



## heatherr (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Whitman and I are going to our first Control Unleashed class tonight! Does anyone have any experience with the book, or the class? 

We have taken a Dog Sports Foundations class as well as Agility Skills 1, and he can get distracted and sometimes barks when other, smaller dogs are running. By the end of the 7 week sessions he is usually 100% fine with the other dogs, so I'm hoping CU will help me help him to relax and remain focused no matter what dogs or environments we find ourselves in.

I've really enjoyed agility so far, and I think he enjoys it a lot too, so hopefully this will help prepare us to eventually trail and get a ribbon or two!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry no, but it sounds like you are really working with your boy Whitman. Keep up the good work.


----------



## heatherr (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks! 

We have been having a blast with everything so far. It is amazing at how quickly he learns and progresses.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Lots of people here have read the book and highly recommend it and a few people have taken classes. Here are the search results:

Welcome to the official home of the German Shepherd Dog, a dog respected and admired throughout the world for its versatility, loyalty and intelligence. - Search Results for "control unleashed"


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Love the book! Have fun in the class and let us know how it goes


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Loved the book and wish they had classes based on it out here!

Enjoy the class and please let us know how it goes!


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

I loved the book! I too wish there was a class around here based on the book. Please keep us posted on how the class goes.


----------



## heatherr (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

I'm lucky and actually get to take a class with the author of the book!

The first night was great, we decided to hold the class outdoors in the new grassy fenced in area. We worked on getting our dogs to re-orient themselves to us getting out of a crate, getting into and out of the ring, and sort of talked about the class and the book and our dogs in general. 

I'm excited to have some more time this summer with the pup to work on these skills in all sorts of environments.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

heatherr said:


> I'm lucky and actually get to take a class with the author of the book!


Oh, wow - you are VERY lucky! I'm on her email list, and she's awesome. :wub:


----------

